# New Angle!



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I was in the immigration office in London yesterday and asking whether there would be any issues with me taking a holiday to NZ for interviews (didnt want to end up in trouble with immigration!) and the lady I was speaking with checked a few things and told me to go on a working holiday while my permanent resident visa was being processed!!  
So with this apparently I could be out there really fast.. who has done this and knows how long this visa takes to come through? I put in the application last night!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Knowing you were being processed for permanency resident, why did you even ask or worry. They WORRY about people coming to stay NOT looking for or getting jobs. It's like rubbing it in this post. I have a tiny window of a few weeks to hope for work interviews, because learned too late my EOI scores too low. Flying out soon and trying to email and call crazylike for anything.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

reason I asked was to make sure that going there for job hunting when you havent got the legal right to work in the country wasnt on the No No list and didnt want to risk having the application rejected and being down £1500 for nothing! 
This is not rubbing it in but if you choose to read it that way then go ahead but dont have a go because im asking a question about the Work Holiday visa! That being said hope you find a job when you get out there and get what you want!


----------



## kiwiemma (Nov 5, 2009)

I definitely think you made the right call asking, tourists can't look for work so I don't think it's right to say that just because you had applied for PR that you should assume its ok to look for work - after all what if you don't get PR? 

Best of luck with the visa processing and the job hunt.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

kiwiemma said:


> I definitely think you made the right call asking, tourists can't look for work so I don't think it's right to say that just because you had applied for PR that you should assume its ok to look for work - after all what if you don't get PR?
> 
> Best of luck with the visa processing and the job hunt.


That's funny because people post here and other place ALL THE TIME about going out and one must visit and then ask around hope to get a job offer, which means sometime between site seeing they are applying and submitting CVs. Plus, I thought by having the PR offered and in process MEANT it is a FACT and you weren't going to be suddenly denied. If so then I can see the reticence but seriously. Checking/applying 4 jobs online while there or off shore, what is the difference? Now you can say you are legal or will be soon in a cover letter.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

megan130 said:


> That's funny because people post here and other place ALL THE TIME about going out and one must visit and then ask around hope to get a job offer, which means sometime between site seeing they are applying and submitting CVs. Plus, I thought by having the PR offered and in process MEANT it is a FACT and you weren't going to be suddenly denied. If so then I can see the reticence but seriously. Checking/applying 4 jobs online while there or off shore, what is the difference? Now you can say you are legal or will be soon in a cover letter.


In theory you should not be coming to New Zealand on a visitors visa to job hunt. People do it, and get away with it, because I think it's recognised that it's a sensible thing to do. _But_ NZ Immigration could get stroppy one day. 

Also _never_ assume that just because a visa application is in progress that it is a _fact_ that it will given - it isn't. There are many reasons that it might be denied, including problems with your medical. And they don't have to give you a reason for turning down a visa either. I personally would not count my chickens until that letter of acceptance is in my hand, and the stamp is in the passport.

And I'm afraid a cover letter just doesn't do it. If you were an employer who would you consider was more likely to complete the immigration process? 

a) someone who is tempted to move over but hasn't visited or submitted an EOI yet because they haven't got enough points so is trawling for a job from overseas
b) someone who is serious enough about emigrating that they have taken the time to visit New Zealand and talk to employers personally

Looking for new employees costs time money, and companies will look at the likelihood of the candidate accepting the position and actually turning up, and the timescale of their start date, before they consider them.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Woo! The visa came through today so now just choosing between Christchurch or Auckland! What would be best for IT jobs in people's opinion?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Krazyspence said:


> Woo! The visa came through today so now just choosing between Christchurch or Auckland! What would be best for IT jobs in people's opinion?


Many congrats!
No question - Auckland or Wellington for IT jobs.
There are some in Christchurch, but nowhere near as many.


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks topcat! I'm going to auckland! Touch down on the 16th! Hopefully wont have any problems job hunting when I'm there!


----------

